# Its Springtime in the Viv!



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I've spent the last 3 months holding back on misting, probably about once a day to once every three days. And when misting really very little. I've decided now that I'm going to create spring time in the viv to hopefully induce some baby makin!

The tank is a 40g breeder, which holds an Azureus pair (advertised as a proven pair) when I bought them at the expo. I now will increase misting to 2-3 times a day... My question is "how much mist, should a good mist be, now that I'm misting" lol..?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Dont really know. I've never used a dry/wet cycle.

S


----------



## frog_newbie (Sep 5, 2007)

I am not a expert, but what happened accidently for me was I was misting 2 or times a week or so then I decided one day to mist very heavy and they started producing the next day. So maybe try a very heavy misting. Oh, this was with Leucs.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I have done exactly what you are suggesting with my azureus. The breeder I got mine from recommended a 'dry period' of a week or two. Follow that with a few days of heavy misting and you should see eggs - provided all your other variables are right. :lol: I also feed more often when I am trying to induce breeding.

My experience is that it works, so give it a shot! 8)


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

well I've started "heavily" misting 3 times a day, feeding should be good, all other variables (temp, food, environment, housing ect) are all good. My only concern is finding the eggs? I have a dish under the coco hut, and will be keeping an eye on the males "favorite leaf" as well... so hopefully I'm surprised one of these days... I hope :roll:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

In addition to my other changes (misting more, slightly longer days 30mins longer) I am also playing some recordings of azureus calls (from mist kings resources) but all activity seems to be normal... no or little interest from either frog, and no signs of mating behavior.


Edit: after about 20 minutes of playing the recording once every 5 minutes or so I noticed the female following the male, I than stopped playing the recording and she began to do the encouraging back rub. She was interested for about 5-10 minutes, he didn't respond, and than she left... Guess I'll try again in 24hrs if nothing happens on their own... Was exciting though, was the closest to breeding they have done yet.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well hoping for the best,,, they've retreated to their hut,,, still about 4 hrs before their light turns off... :?


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

*azureus breeding*

I don't know which city you are in now, but I'm in Colorado and my Azureus are not currently breeding. Right now my Terribilis, Bi-Color, Tricolor are breeding. In the Fall, my Azureus were producing good eggs about every two weeks and if they repeat the pattern from last year, this Spring we should be up and running again. Just thought I'd pass that on.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in Colorado right now, and yeah, still no breeding from the Azureus pair.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

did you do anything special to stimulate your Azureus?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

First are you sure you have a pair? Second in some cases misting one time a day is not really a dry period but it is very hard to give people advise on a dry period as what works for me could be deadly for someone elses frogs.

I have had frogs go for almost a year before they started breeding after a move. Even in cases where people have bought the frogs and the tank it can take time.

Some ideas, keep the misting consistent, and not too much. Azureus are not really picky when it comes to misting. Avoid larger temperature swings, and use good supplementation products. In time they will most likley breed again. Its just not something you can force.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are a pair, I bought them as a "proven pair" from a member on here at an expo in denver, that was about 5-6 months ago. Like you said very hard to determine what works for one, and not work for another, specifically in misting. Right now I'm just trying to be consistent with day times, feeding, supplements are good, and good misting.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Put in a second hut and petri dish on the opposite side of the tank to see it the needed more options. As was mentioned to me by Patric N. The pair may have been sold to me simply because they wouldn't breed for the previous owner.


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have two pairs of Azureus. One group I grew up as froglets the other I bought as a pair. The ones I bought as a pair, it took them almost a year to start producing good eggs for me. In the beginning, I think I was just a pest. I was in their tank at least 2-3 times a day digging around searching for eggs. I was moving things around, adding things, taking things out. Finally, I talked to the person I got them from and I asked them the routine the frogs were used to. (The size of the tank, lighting routine, planting, feeding routine, etc.) After I worked out my issues, they started producing good eggs about 6 months later. I just wanted to share my experience with you, maybe you can get something out of it


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

wheffner said:


> I have two pairs of Azureus. One group I grew up as froglets the other I bought as a pair. The ones I bought as a pair, it took them almost a year to start producing good eggs for me. In the beginning, I think I was just a pest. I was in their tank at least 2-3 times a day digging around searching for eggs. I was moving things around, adding things, taking things out. Finally, I talked to the person I got them from and I asked them the routine the frogs were used to. (The size of the tank, lighting routine, planting, feeding routine, etc.) After I worked out my issues, they started producing good eggs about 6 months later. I just wanted to share my experience with you, maybe you can get something out of it


thanks. I'm only in the viv when I feed, and mist. When I feed them is when I check under the huts for eggs as the frogs could care less about me being there as they are more interested in the hunt for food. Thanks for the info, I think I'll try and get a hold of the man I purchased them from (if possible) to see if he had any success. I think the set up is pretty good, and the frogs see m to be doing well in it, and are very bold and out going. Its been about 6 months now, so I hope I have the same luck as you! Thanks.


----------

